# Card cutting with 1632 tubes and 5/16 steel



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I've hit a couple of cards today, but not sure if I have enough speed to get all the way through the card. What is the lightest set up that you've cut a card with?












this card is the same card, I just wanted to show you both sids.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Well I'm not giving up yet????


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice shooting my friend. Haven't had the bottle to even try a card cut yet, those steels were well on the way.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I just want to see f there is enough power in single 1632 tubes.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Tag said:


> I just want to see f there is enough power in single 1632 tubes.


Single tubes, I don't go above 7mm (9/32) on 1632 looped when I want speed, but that might be my inexperience.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Strong enough or not, that’s some fine shootn.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice shooting Tag! Looks like your close to fast enough.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wowza! Nice shootin', Tag. That is what I shoot mostly...5/16" steel and 1632 or 1/2" straight cut flats.

Old Miser has talked me into some slight tapers. I dig it, but I am still getting used to it.

If your set up is not speedy enough may be give some tapers a try.

Again, Fine shooting.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Tag, that is great shooting. Please post a couple pics of how you rig singles.*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. I really want to cut a card with this setup if it's possible with such a lightweight setup. I try different targets to keep my mind from getting bored. When I'm shooting I have to keep it interesting. When I finally cut a card with this setup, or I'm convinced It's not enough power, then It's on to another interesting target.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Love the setup, and your shooting is spot on with it. Alas is it powerful enough is beyond my knowledge.

Do remembered seeing a YouTube (might well be by Bill Hayes) that said it only works with good quality cards. Don't know if that helps and my memory isn't as sharp as it was.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Great shooting Tag :thumbsup:


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

I was having a hard time cutting cards with 1/2" ammo. I cut my next round of bands wider giving me more speed. Then it was a clean cut. I don't know the fps, it takes. I had watched a video on You tube that Bill had made about cutting cards, as Aka forgotten just mentioned. The big things were good cards, and speed. You might be able to ridged mount the card. I used a pony clamp. It was like someone held in there fingers if I shot too slow the card would slip. If I ridged mounted the card, more energy was not lost and I could cut at the slower speed. (Its exactly what he said not to do though.) Because it allows you to cut at slower speed.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm not a great shot by any means. It took me 2 days probably 750 shots and 1/2 deck of cards to figure that out. Just persistent and off work.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Wreck-it said:


> I'm not a great shot by any means. It took me 2 days probably 750 shots and 1/2 deck of cards to figure that out. Just persistent and off work.


But a better shot than when you first tried ???? one of the things I love about shooting is there's always more to learn and everything learned helps for any target


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m back on kid setting, so not sure when I get to try again. I hope someone else will try 1632 tubes, and 5/16 steel. I do have some pie crusts weights Izvestia been saving for this summer when I try to light a match


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Tag said:


> I'm back on kid setting, so not sure when I get to try again. I hope someone else will try 1632 tubes, and 5/16 steel. I do have some pie crusts weights Izvestia been saving for this summer when I try to light a match


I did get out with 1516 and 5/16 today to see what I was doing wrong. Turned out I hadn't been getting full elongation (about 500%), when I did at 10m (33') they destroyed at satsuma and left some decent dents in a baked bean can.

Working my way to a match, but had to order real matches off Ebay, all ours are safety matches in case we burn ourselves ????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome AKA


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Tag said:


> That's awesome AKA


 At least once I checked for balls I was for once able to leave the target as food for wildlife ????

Also must add with attempting the match light, it's definitely going to be catch box time, I only get ammo 250 balls each order lol


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great shooting mr. tag.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

No idea how much speed is needed, but that is fine shooting indeed! I like the setup you're using there.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Mike, it’s a lot of fun, even if the ammo never cuts the card completely. I remember the first time I cut a card, it’s a feeling I don’t think I will ever forget.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Your almost there buddy. Maybe just shorten them a tad more. No sweat you got this.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Ibojoe


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I tried this this morning using my favorite light set up - 117B office bands and 5/16 steel. I got one very ragged cut (must have not been lined up with the card). I did manage a couple of hits on the clamp. If the sun ever comes out I will try this again. I need a challenge to stimulate my desire to shoot.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I tried this this morning using my favorite light set up - 117B office bands and 5/16 steel. I got one very ragged cut (must have not been lined up with the card). I did manage a couple of hits on the clamp. If the sun ever comes out I will try this again. I need a challenge to stimulate my desire to shoot.
> 
> IMG_20190507_092311_hdr.jpg


Still excellent shooting though, won't be long before you're posting a full clean cut


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I tried this this morning using my favorite light set up - 117B office bands and 5/16 steel. I got one very ragged cut (must have not been lined up with the card). I did manage a couple of hits on the clamp. If the sun ever comes out I will try this again. I need a challenge to stimulate my desire to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is really cool looking frame what do you call it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Eldon 77 said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > I tried this this morning using my favorite light set up - 117B office bands and 5/16 steel. I got one very ragged cut (must have not been lined up with the card). I did manage a couple of hits on the clamp. If the sun ever comes out I will try this again. I need a challenge to stimulate my desire to shoot.
> ...


That is a ring shooter I carved from a black walnut natural fork. If you are interested in making a ring shooter Henry has an excellent guide in the tutorial section.


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa Grumpy said:
> ...


thank you for the information. I will check that out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Grandpa, that’s all I’m doing is keeping it fun. I hope you get a clean cut


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The great thing about you posting card cuts is remembering meeting and seeing you as a fledgling with slingshots at a MWST and now you are cutting cards. I know it is now many years but I enjoy witnessing the improvements we make.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I improvised a video set up and tried a couple of more times using 117B office bands and 5/16" steel. I was only able to get a cut a little over half way through the card. The temperature today was only about 50°F. I think it ever gets a little warmer I could generate enough speed to cut all the way through.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome Grandpa fun video


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you RayShot, I’ve been very fortunate to be a part of this amazing Forum, and to have countless people help me along the way.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great shooting, Tag! And everyone else for that matter! I have some 1632 on the way. Was planning on shooting 3/8 with looped, but you all got me thinking that single with 5/16 may be a fun setup. Hmmm....


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks stringslap,


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As Ibojoe suggested, Im going to shorten the length of the tubes by one inch. I cut my tubes at 7 inches, since I’m not into high speed, and I just want to hit the target. I hope I will have time this weekend to shoot.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Im going to shorten the length of the tubes by one inch.


That should add the speed You need :thumbsup:

I usually shoot with looped 2040 tubes, so I don't have experince from 1632 tubes.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thought I would shoot a few at a card today After several shots all I did was put some ammo in the catchbox I put up a silicone spinner approximately 1-1/2 inches in diameter and had better success hitting the target At the end of my shooting session I was relaxed and had a great time.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing you do the cut, won't be long now


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I tried cutting a card with the 1632 tubes and 5/16 ammo, still no full cut.I may never get a full cut with that set up, but it sure is fun trying


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

If there is any way that you could lengthen your draw, that might get you the power you need. Of course that might require a lot of practice to become accurate with a different anchor point.

Looking at your pictures, you are sooooo close!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks milling


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am so impressed with you guys who can cut cards, light matches and hit targets 100 yards out. I seriously doubt that I will ever be able to do that ....and if I did it would be a lucky shot, not because of my skill. I am still learning, having fun and getting better.

GP


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When I cut a card on a rare occasion,I consider it more luck than skill, but it’s a thrill to see the card cut


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m a hit and miss sort of shooter, but boy do I ever have fun a couple of years ago if I hit a pop can it brought back the excitement like when I was a kid and caught a fish on a cane pole That reminds me, it’s time to take it out on a pop can


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Tag said:


> I'm a hit and miss sort of shooter, but boy do I ever have fun a couple of years ago if I hit a pop can it brought back the excitement like when I was a kid and caught a fish on a cane pole That reminds me, it's time to take it out on a pop can


 Mainly hit or Mainly Miss.?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol CJW


----------

